# Phoenix Arizona Here! Any Neighbors??



## Jassthomass (Aug 23, 2008)

HELLO THERE! ANY ONE ELSE NEAR ME? 
IM HERE FOR MAC COSMETICS!


----------



## Sass E (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a California girl, I just live in Gilbert..lol. Nice to meet you. I haven't seen too many people from AZ on here.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## ktdetails (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm from phoenix - but now I live in CA.  Welcome!


----------



## Sass E (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you ladies, that's very sweet of you to lay out the "red" carpet for us gals in AZ.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## LittleDevil (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi ladies.....I'm about 2.5/3hrs from Phoenix....I live in Yuma....way down in the southwest corner of the state.....


----------

